# Our Blazed Faced Pinto - Keaira



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Just introducing our new girl to our herd "Keaira". She is an Algerian"very" dark grey pinto. She has a beautiful blazed face and half a pinto ear also 2 good pinto spots on either side of her body.

Keaira will be coming to us in late January from Florida along with hopefully another girl unrelated girl yet to be born.

Keaira at 8 weeks old









Her other pics can be viewed in her album on our Facebook Page that is linked in our signature.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You have one of the most beautiful breeding hedgies ever!

I might just have to adopt my next hedgie from you, PapillonRu :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is stunning! Her baby picture was just amazing.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

She is exquisitely beautiful! What a stunning herd you have.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is very beautiful, I adore the dark mask


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wow! Love that DARK mask!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She is beautiful!! I also love her name!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

She is so beautiful! I also love your herd! She is going to make some gorgeous babies! Congrats on her and the other girl on the way


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, she is just gorgeous and we can't wait to see what she produces with some of our males.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Just a quick note to say Keaira is finally home YAY 

She came in Friday night from Florida, and boy was it a chilly night here in Toronto, think it got to -11.

Her flight was meant to come in at 730pm but a lot of non sense went on and it is was 3am when we finally got home with her. Keep in mind I live 15mins from the airport/cargo building. 

Flight was delayed 1 n half hours, they didn't get her to the cargo area until around 945pm and then the vet didn't come until after midnight. After he was done it was about 1am and we had to go do customs so another 50mins round trip with the heavy snow.

But when we finally got back to the cargo building and got to finally see her she was all well and safe, warm and snuggle as a bug in her fleece blankies. 

She settled into her new home and is doing well. I'll take some photos of her tonight when I wake her up and post some on here and then the rest in her FB album.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Can't wait for the pictures! She's gorgeous!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

yay! Glad she's home safe! Can't wait to see her pictures - and all her future babies pictures!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Some photos taken last night during bonding time with Keaira.




























Other available on her FB Album.http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=138143446243134&id=118240458233433&aid=25407


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

She really IS a beauty!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

That right there is a gorgeous little hedgie!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I tried to edit my other post but I guess this took too long and I went over the limt... but it's worth it!

[attachment=0:2pcmfnvz]Keaira_edit.jpg[/attachment:2pcmfnvz]

Keaira's glamour shot ^_^

~Katie


----------

